# Oregon Inlet Seaweed?



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

I can't remember what times of year it was, but I've had bad luck with ungodly amounts of seaweed (sea _grass_, now that I think of it) engulfing my bottom rigs from Nags Head down to the Oregon Inlet. Is that a problem this time of year or more so in the Spring?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

May not have been "seaweed".. It may have been "animal grass".. It is suppose to be a form of animal life,not a plant.. Sort of gray in color,and it covers the water after some storms.. A few years back it was AWFUL.. It is a REAL PAIN to get off your line and will totally put a STOP to any fishing.. It sometimes appears in nov PAIN in the arse!! OI has grass all the time summer,fall,winter,spring when the tide is running.. Usually eel grass,sometimes sargasso,but animal grass is the worst..


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> May not have been "seaweed".. It may have been "animal grass".. It is suppose to be a form of animal life,not a plant.. Sort of gray in color,and it covers the water after some storms.. A few years back it was AWFUL.. It is a REAL PAIN to get off your line and will totally put a STOP to any fishing.. It sometimes appears in nov PAIN in the arse!! OI has grass all the time summer,fall,winter,spring when the tide is running.. Usually eel grass,sometimes sargasso,but animal grass is the worst..


Animal grass is made up from the same type of fauna which is used for superglue and industrial binder agents.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Is that the stuff that has shells and stuff mixed in? Never knew what it was called. I thought it was whale vomit or something. It is an ungodly mess.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I've got some pics around here somewhere of fishing on flat beach circa 2000, where the grass was so bad if you hooked up one person had to stand in front of the rod and pull grass off while you were reeling the fish in.Finally had to quit. Think it was sargasso brought in on 20-25 mph SE/S winds, end of September, first of October........OI was my favorite fishin' hole for everything and we never had much of a problem with the grass.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Winds and currents push weeds on the beach. The stuff that is like a string of shells is actually eggs of a animal that stick shells to them for protection. Sargassum weed has big blooms in the spring and onshore winds produce surface current that stacks weed on the beach. Set a line on the up current side of the line you actually want to fish and it will catch most the weeds first. I landbase shark fish and I have reeled in weed piles big enough to fill a truck bed. Fishing multiple lines is where I learned about using 1 line to protect your main line.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> I've got some pics around here somewhere of fishing on flat beach circa 2000, where the grass was so bad if you hooked up one person had to stand in front of the rod and pull grass off while you were reeling the fish in.Finally had to quit. Think it was sargasso brought in on 20-25 mph SE/S winds, end of September, first of October........OI was my favorite fishin' hole for everything and we never had much of a problem with the grass.


Sargasso is a pain,but animal grass is at least X10 what sargasso is..... Garbo said it is one of the components in super glue and I would not doubt that.........


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

AFTER-ACTION REPORT: I decided to go and see how it was anyway. There was a bit of grass that accumulated on my shock leader knots - enough where it wouldn't go through my rod tip and I had to pause reeling in to clear it off - but not too bad otherwise. This was the beach just south of the inlet. The inlet itself, believe it or not, had no sea grass this time and I caught 5 "Starry Smooth Hounds", as the Brits call them (Atlantic Spiny Dogfish).


----------

